# What's the difference between pink & yellow PTFE thread tape?



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Pink = water, yellow = fuel gas. I have a roll of Oatey pink and it names natural and LP as acceptable uses, but they're not mentioned on their website.

They're both made of full density PTFE and the densities are similar from what they have published on the website. 

Is there a difference between the two other than the color?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

negative.....tear it up


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Actually if you look on Oatey website the pink is 3 mil the yellow is 4 mil.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

When you read the detailed specifications though, the range of thickness overlaps.


http://www.oatey.com/apps/catalog/instance_assets/assets/Submittal_Sheet/Yellow Gas Line Tape.pdf
Yellow is 3.2 to 3.8 mils 

http://www.oatey.com/apps/catalog/i...ubmittal_Sheet/Pink PTFE Thread Seal Tape.pdf
Pink is 2.7 to 3.7 mils


----------

